# Hair jigs...



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Started tying up some hair jigs yesterday. Bigger ones are 3/8 oz on a heavy 3/0 hook. Smaller are 1/8 oz on a 1/0 hook. Can't wait to throw em at some smallies in the river!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I like them! What brand hook did you use? I've been thinking about making some hair jigs around a trokar flat eye jig hook.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Not sure on the 1/0, i had them just layin around. The 3/0 are Mustad. Gonna tie some 1/4 oz. today on a lighter 3/0. it's the same hook I use in my shakeyheads. Mustad also.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice looking jigs - they will get bit.

Are you fishing Erie? In the rivers, have to have a couple white/chart. for the fall also. You can rip them fast and hard and the SMB hit them hard.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Attica. Planning on hitting Erie a couple times this year. Probably between May 15 and May 30. Tying these up mainly for fishing the Ohio River. Gonna try to fill up a box with them so I'll definitely have a few Chart/White in there. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice work. Did you do the paint job as well?


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Yea did the paint too. Make them myself from start to finish; pouring, painting, and tying. Use powder paint; heat em up over a candle and dip them. 25 minutes in the oven to cure. Then a clear coat. They turn out pretty nice. I have a blast making them. Especially nice to do in the winter to pass the time. Hope to catch em on these. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's three more from this morning.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Those are some nice lookin jigs 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Riverbum.


----------

